# Labor Saving Sewer Hose Connection



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Outbackers, I'm Probably the oldest member of the outbackers group and I have a heck of a time getting down on my hands and knees to see the sewer pipe outlet. On my 27rbs the bayonet fitting on the sewer pipe is under the slide out and is not visible in either the stowed or extended posltion and I can't see to make the connection unless I get down on my hands and knees and then too make matters worse I HAVE TO GET BACK UP! To at least partly solve this probelm I installed a 6' sewer pipe holder approx. 18" from the sewer outlet . I used regular 4" sewer pipe and ends but you could also use one of the commercial units. When I am connected to a sewer I drain the tanks as usual and then I reemove the end fitting and slide the hose into the sewer hose holder (the end that attaches to the sewer pipe outlet remains connected. and I use a rubber strap to support the exposed sewer hose for travel purposes and also use an old spring clamp to make sure I don't end of dragging the hose down the road. When I get tyo my next stop I release the rubber strap, drag the hose out and slip the hose end on and I'm ready to go. Take a look at the pics in my album and see what you think. I'd be interested in your comments and maybe a better way to secure the hose for travel. Also I drilled some small holes in the bottom of the sewer hose holder to allow any stray fluids to drain. I can also release the sewer hose from the drain fitting and push the hose all the way in and put a cap on for regular storage.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CTRNAVRET said:


> Hi Outbackers, I'm Probably the oldest member of the outbackers group and I have a heck of a time getting down on my hands and knees to see the sewer pipe outlet. On my 27rbs the bayonet fitting on the sewer pipe is under the slide out and is not visible in either the stowed or extended posltion and I can't see to make the connection unless I get down on my hands and knees and then too make matters worse I HAVE TO GET BACK UP! To at least partly solve this probelm I installed a 6' sewer pipe holder approx. 18" from the sewer outlet . I used regular 4" sewer pipe and ends but you could also use one of the commercial units. When I am connected to a sewer I drain the tanks as usual and then I reemove the end fitting and slide the hose into the sewer hose holder (the end that attaches to the sewer pipe outlet remains connected. and I use a rubber strap to support the exposed sewer hose for travel purposes and also use an old spring clamp to make sure I don't end of dragging the hose down the road. When I get tyo my next stop I release the rubber strap, drag the hose out and slip the hose end on and I'm ready to go. Take a look at the pics in my album and see what you think. I'd be interested in your comments and maybe a better way to secure the hose for travel. Also I drilled some small holes in the bottom of the sewer hose holder to allow any stray fluids to drain. I can also release the sewer hose from the drain fitting and push the hose all the way in and put a cap on for regular storage.
> [snapback]92123[/snapback]​


Carl

sounds like a really good idea.....can you post any pics?

Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I like the idea in theory.
i'm concerned that the hose is going to come out and drag on the ground.
From looking at the pictures, I don't have a better idea as of yet.
Hafta think on this one.
Have you thought about an extension on the sewer outlet pipe so that you can see it with the hands and knees thing?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's one of the pictures from his gallery:










Good idea, CTRNAVRET!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea Carl









Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Sounds like me and you have something in common.........we'd be in good shape if it wasn't for the shape we were in!! LOL. That looks like a neat idea. I manage okay, though, and just remember to hook everything up before I let my slide out, then let the slide back in to drain and unhook everything. Course, I can always pull me up a folding chair and look real lazy.








Darlene action


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I like the idea in theory.
> i'm concerned that the hose is going to come out and drag on the ground.
> From looking at the pictures, I don't have a better idea as of yet.
> Hafta think on this one.
> ...


Jim, that was my concern also, but there is at least 15' of hose in the holder in the stowed position and with the rubber strap I don't think there is any way it could come out of there and yes I thought about an extension which is also a good idea but I thought this way I would not have to handle the hose as often or find someplace to store it. I'm going south in April about 1800 miles so I'll let you know how it works. most I could lose would be a sewer hose and they're replacable.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CTRNAVRET said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea in theory.
> ...


Take a piece of 4 inch pvc about 6 or 8 inches long and split it in half.
Take that piece and attach it to the rubber strap to make a cradle for under the hose might help some.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Here's one of the pictures from his gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 7heaven, I didn't know how to post the pictures with the forum article. I only know how to post in my album. Can you inform us computer semi-illiterate types how that is done? Thanks Carl


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sure.

Go to the picture in your gallery (or anywhere on the web).

Right click on the picture and hit properties. In the properties box, you will see an web link where the picture is located (it says address URL). Highlight that link and copy it.

Then go where you want to post the picture. At the top of where we write or edit posts, there is a box that says IMG. Click on that box and paste the web link in there. Click OK and you're there!

Happy Posting!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Carl, I don't think the hose is going to go anywhere. Especially if you have 15' sticking in the PVC.

You might want to see about something more permanent for the bungee cord though. That I can see coming loose, and ending up on the highway somewhere, and then it might pull the hose out.

I give it some thought and see what I can come up with.

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

How about this arrangement? Click on Pivot-EZ Sewer Hose. Mine didn't have this option; it was transported up here from Moriarty, NM where the mfr had it on consignment. I arranged to have it dropped off at the factory and have this mod installed. Looks like a real backsaver to me - and I need that.

Slug

http://www.petersonind.com/ext_features.htm


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My concern would be movement while driving. Wind might buffet that a lot. Does look interesting and a practical solotion. Have you driven with it yet and if not maybe have someone ride on your left on the highway, just to see how it reacts aero dynamically.

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Look good Carl. s with everything, you'll probably find new and better ways to improve this as well


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Carl

If I am understanding you correctly....The pic is how it looks when you are towing???

Thor


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Great idea. I may not be as old as you, but I'm pretty rotund & it's not real easy to get down without going to hands & knees. Then I need a crane to get back up.







Good thing my 23RS isn't quite as bad to get at the drain, otherwise DW might have to do this also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How do you avoid some black tank "stuff" from leaking into that PVC pipe. I'm sure rinse the black tank a lot, but some extra will always remain.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> Carl
> 
> If I am understanding you correctly....The pic is how it looks when you are towing???
> 
> ...


Thats correct, the end that would normally go to the sewer is inserted in the holder. The strap is just for support on the road but also serves to keep the hose from backing out of the holder. Maybe you can tell me, are all sewer outlets on outbacks that far under the trailer or is it because mine is an older model? Carl


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How do you avoid some black tank "stuff" from leaking into that PVC pipe. I'm sure rinse the black tank a lot, but some extra will always remain.
> [snapback]92273[/snapback]​


So far I have not had any black tank leakage...so I'll face that smelly problem when I come to it. I did drill holes in the bottom of the holder also. Sounds like your drain valve might be leaking or possible something caught in it. I don't think there should be any bypass if your valve is ok. Carl


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have no problem with mine, I was more concerned about the extra stuff in that ribbed tube.

If it works and you like it...then forget my concerns and live like a rock star..


----------

